# Shrimp or Prawn?



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I just bought some ghost shrimp from petsmart today. While researching the shrimp, I seen a few websites where people have bought gs from petsmart and they turned out to be prawns that ate everything in their tank. 

Should I worry? It's been 7 hrs since I put the shrimp in the tank with my guppy, and the guppy(almost grown) is still alive and acting normal.

I only had ghost shrimp one other time in a shrimp only tank a few years ago.

Edit: Well it's been 2 days now and I'm pretty sure they are ghosts. everyone's still alive. If I had a good camera I would get some pictures of them.


----------

